
Tech workers organize protest against Palantir on the GitHub coding platform - awesometoolbox
https://www.fastcompany.com/90348304/exclusive-tech-workers-organize-protest-against-palantir-on-the-github-coding-platform
======
jsbaby608
If these families are here ilegally and breaking the law, I see no problem.

It's strange to me to see people push for many government-run programs and at
the same time push for no borders, which will over burden and destroy said
government programs.

